# Howdy Y'all



## TennesseeStud (Oct 19, 2007)

Well this is my first post at this Board It doesn't appear that you've had this forum up and running very long, huh :? Y'know when I registered, I chose to have the skin (Sub-Silver) I'd have to say that isn't working correctly, No I'm not being critical, just noticed this is all. 

Regards,
TennesseeStud aka Fred aka nosy aka pest. :lol:


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome to the site!! We have been working on it for about 10 hours, thats how long it has been up.  Just hang on it is going to get a lot better. :wink:


----------



## TennesseeStud (Oct 20, 2007)

Yep, I know what you mean VARNYARD, I have my own Forum Site as well and it's with the same software as what your using. 

I really don't understand one thing so early, When I made my profile, I chose to use the skin *Sub-Silver* It's not showing the Sub-Silver skin though. I'm still with the default one I guess. That's what it was when I registered, The background is Black

Thanks For the welcome VARNYARD,

I will hang in there too. :wink:


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes it will remain this default skin for the time being. I made it override the users preferred style. Reason being, this one has all the mods on it and I havent even messed with the subsilver file yet. They are more complicated mods then a simple color of the background. Mods such as: Crackers, Tracking Mods, IP seaches, contacting an admin for help, the portal, etc. Some of these mods are essential when it comes to running a phpBB forum. phpBB is extremely limited on security, thus this is the reason that I'm sticking with one template for the time being.

Sorry for the inconveniences.

-RehabRalphy


----------



## TennesseeStud (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, that's not really a biggie RehabRalphy. I was just mentioning the fact that it hadn't switch as of yet? My dear Ole' Daddy always told me "If you want to know some-thing, then by all means (Ask and don't be bashful, :lol: 

I will be looking forward to see how Y'all do with this new Forum. Curiosity Killed a Cat, But Satisfaction brought it back. 

Take care and if you need any help, don't hesitate to ask. S'alright? :?: 

Vaya Con Dios me amigo.....


----------

